# Bow Hunter Archery Experts



## Seer (Nov 7, 2015)

I bought a Hoyt Gamegetter 3 Compound Bow this morning fully decked out with 7 arrows and does anyone have an idea of its worth?  It is in Pristine Condition, looks like it was never used and I am debating on whether to keep it and teach my grandson how to use it as well as one of my grand-daughters might like it.


----------



## Skie_M (Nov 7, 2015)

Check the local fish and game requirements for bow draw weight and arrow weight to ensure that it's legal to hunt with your bow.


Also, get a stabilizer for your bow ... the heavier the better.  Do not neglect this particular point.  A heavier bow will allow you to shoot more accurately, as it will move less as you release the arrow.


Most game-legal bows vary in value ... but a bow like that one is worth minimum around 150 dollars, possibly upwards of 600 dollars.  Get it checked out at an archery supply ... it would be nice to find one that also has an indoor range for practice, and get lessons in shooting.

Get a release aid as well ... it works like a "trigger" for the bow, so that you aren't straining your fingertips with releasing the arrow.


----------



## CREID (Nov 7, 2015)

Skie_M said:


> Check the local fish and game requirements for bow draw weight and arrow weight to ensure that it's legal to hunt with your bow.
> 
> 
> Also, get a stabilizer for your bow ... the heavier the better.  Do not neglect this particular point.  A heavier bow will allow you to shoot more accurately, as it will move less as you release the arrow.
> ...


Ok, I am a tournament archer who has won state and local tournaments taken 2nd in sectionals and have shot in national tournaments. I have been in tournament archery for over 20 years and what you have said is bunk!
Stabilizers are there to absorb shock, not to add weight!!!!!
A heavier bow does not shoot more accurately because it is heavier, that is absurd.
Another word on weight, the heavier the bow the more you will tire of carrying it around in the woods, thus causing you to be less accurate because of fatigue.
By the way, I am also a bowhunter. 
Release aids aren't triggers for a bow either, they are there to help get a smooth release. Different releases do this differently.

Curt


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 7, 2015)

Hey Jerry,

I have owned two homes in Wisconsin--one was across the street from the West Allis Bowman Club, the other abuts the Instinctive Bowmen.  In spite of this, I have no knowledge of archery.  But, my neighbors do and they go to these facilities to shoot targets and shoot the breeze!!

In your neighborhood, YP online shows five choices:  Archery Clubs in Glendale, Arizona with Reviews & Ratings - YP.com

Stop into one--ask for their opinions.  If it is like Wisconsin, have a beer and get set to engage in the archery version of "which CA finish is best?"

Good luck!!  You will leave with LOTS of information, some of it accurate!!

Ed


----------



## truckfixr (Nov 7, 2015)

Seer said:


> I bought a Hoyt Gamegetter 3 Compound Bow this morning fully decked out with 7 arrows and does anyone have an idea of its worth?  It is in Pristine Condition, looks like it was never used and * I am debating on whether to keep it and teach my grandson how to use it as well as one of my grand-daughters might like it.*


 
By no means am I any kind of professional archer, but I have taken a deer or two with a bow in the past. The one thing I haven't seen mentioned yet is the draw length. If you are considering this bow for your grandson or grand daughter, you should make sure the draw length is right for them. Bows are kind of like shoes. You need one that fits properly.


----------



## CREID (Nov 7, 2015)

I haven't looked up your bow, because there are more things to consider than it's worth. Take it to a reputable bow shop (you probably have a state archery association that can help you find one), and have them go over your bow for you. You will need to know at least.
1: If it is the right draw length. if the bow can't be set to your draw length, you will never be able to shoot well.
2: even though it may look new, they will be able to tell you whether the bow has been damaged somehow and if it is safe.
3: If it is the proper draw weight, not only for hunting but for you as well. Too many people say they want a 70# bow and only end up shooting really bad and ending up with shoulder injuries. I don't know about Arizona, but I believe that most states have somewhere in the area of a minimum draw weight of 40# at 28 inches or less of draw length or less. With carbon arrows and a modern compound bow, 60 pounds is ideal for deer although a recurve at 40 pounds will kill deer just fine. Watched a friend do it many times.
4: Arrows, you need to know about arrows. Are the arrows of the right spine for the type and weight of the bow. Are the arrows damaged, this can be hard to tell, even for an experienced archer. Using the wrong or damaged arrows can be very dangerous. Not trying to scare you here. Well, maybe I am, but you just need to know what to look for.
5: You also need to know how to shoot. Now, you haven't told us if you have ever shot before and if so how experienced you are. If you are not experienced at all, then I would suggest at least some minimal instruction and tons of practice.
6: As for hunting, in Washington as well as some or maybe all states, you may need to go through a hunter safety course to get a license. It is a good idea anyway.

That is just a short list of things you need to know. The very best thing to do is find a reliable bow shop, archery pro shop in your area and make friends with them. A good shop will be interested in your success, if for no other reason your future purchases.

Like I said I am a tournament archer and although it has been a few years since I hunted, a bowhunter, and most of my friends are tournament archers and bowhunters. I run the website for an archery club that will host the NFAA Outdoor Nationals in 2016. I have set up and run over 50 tournaments in my life, been the president of a club and spent many years on the board of directors of a club.

Even with all I have said here, don't take my word for everything. Find a pro shop and talk to them. If you can't find you state information try the NFAA (National Field Archery Association) web page and look for information on your state.

Hope this helps.

Curt


----------



## Chasper (Nov 7, 2015)

I'm not an expert, but I taught youth archery for 12 years.  That is an old bow, tiny wheels, not much draw length adjustment, not much let off, and the weight is probably abuut 50-60 pounds.  The arrows are mostly low end target arrows.  This is not a kids bow. Too heavy draw weight.  Value under $100.


----------



## Seer (Nov 7, 2015)

The draw is set at 40 lbs and I got it for $12.00 and I am taking it to a local club that deals in Hoyt's and I called and told them the name they said it was made about 1989 and I am going down there next week to have them look at it.


----------



## CREID (Nov 7, 2015)

Chasper said:


> I'm not an expert, but I taught youth archery for 12 years.  That is an old bow, tiny wheels, not much draw length adjustment, not much let off, and the weight is probably abuut 50-60 pounds.  The arrows are mostly low end target arrows.  This is not a kids bow. Too heavy draw weight.  Value under $100.



If what Chasper is saying is true, I agree with him. I just took an older bow and tossed it because it wasn't worth being a collector and it would just frustrate some unsuspecting archer if I sold it too them.
Archery is not a cheap sport. Penturning is much cheaper.:biggrin:

Curt


----------



## CREID (Nov 7, 2015)

Geeze how did I forget. Check out your local archery clubs. They will know the best archery shops and might even have instructors and give classes. Maybe even be able to get hunter education class information through them. 
Join a club. Archery is one of the most satisfying sports out there and full of great people of all levels of experience. Once you become a member of an archery club, you find yourself in a new family.

Curt


----------



## CREID (Nov 7, 2015)

Seer said:


> The draw is set at 40 lbs and I got it for $12.00 and I am taking it to a local club that deals in Hoyt's and I called and told them the name they said it was made about 1989 and I am going down there next week to have them look at it.



Great. That is a great thing to do.
The world needs more archers. 
I hope you find all the information you need. 
And 12 dollars is, yea about what it is worth, unless it is some sort of bow that people want to collect.

Curt


----------



## Skie_M (Nov 7, 2015)

Minimum draw weight for legal hunting in Oklahoma is 45 lb.  Make sure you check up with your state's regulations.


When hunting, what Creid said is accurate ... the heavier the weight you carry around in the woods, the more it will tire you out.  But what he said about stabilizers is wrong.  You want a nice heavy bow when you're hunting ... it moves less.  While it will tire you out if you try to draw and keep it aimed for a long time, the entire idea is about drawing and taking your shot without a lot of shaking from adrenaline rush or heavy breathing.  A heavier bow will move less with your movement, and will also move less as you release, keeping the arrow aimed at your target.  

Now, while a PROFESSIONAL hunter and marksman can do the job with a very light bow, they've had many years of practice and won't get overexcited by the sight of a big deer's rack out in the woods .... or at the very least, they are used to the adrenaline rush (buck fever) and wont start shaking before they can shoot.  Sometimes a pro will forget that new players in the game don't react the same way they've trained themselves to do.

A Beginner, like you, needs all the help you can get, and the key fundamentals are practice, practice, more practice, and a heavy stabilizer. Just like a heavy gun moves less at the moment you fire, keeping the barrel aimed at the target longer, it is better for a beginner than for the professional marksman.

A release aid helps you get a smoother release, yup.  It holds the string so that you don't hurt your fingertips, just like I said.  As Creid mentioned, there are several types that do this in different ways ... find one that fits you.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 8, 2015)

This was an interesting thread... can't contribute anything to it, since I haven't played with archery since I was about 12 and used to make my own bows from Youpon saplings and arrows from tall woody weeds - no idea what they were called - and arrow heads from my dad's 10p nails...(which usually got me in trouble for taking the nails)... was fun though - the archery, not being in trouble with Dad.


----------



## Smitty37 (Nov 9, 2015)

CREID said:


> Seer said:
> 
> 
> > The draw is set at 40 lbs and I got it for $12.00 and I am taking it to a local club that deals in Hoyt's and I called and told them the name they said it was made about 1989 and I am going down there next week to have them look at it.
> ...


It's obviously not recent vintage.  If it has any great value it would probably be as a collector item at it's age it is nearing antique status.  

I did my bow hunting and shooting with a 50# recurved bow from about 1964 to 1980. Compound bows began appearing in the 60's but I never shot one. I never shot any game with a bow but I enjoyed the fact that bow season came earlier than shotgun season and we could scout out where the deer were traveling and where the good bucks were looking for company.


----------



## babyishcare (Aug 15, 2017)

When I made the decision to learn how to shoot a compound bow and to take my first animal within a year after I was confident in my skills I asked every “archery expert” I came across two questions: who is the best person to build the bow and who is the best person to teach me? Two names came up time and time again they were John Waterhouse and Jason Williams respectively.You can also read more about Kids Bow And Arrow


----------

